# Illegal Obama "Propped Up" By Congress!



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Check this out and think about the possiblities. We are in deep dodo and with the present administraion we are digging deeper at a very fast rate!!! :eyeroll:

Watch this video and respond with your take on it!!!

http://patriotupdate.com/9011/illegal-obama-propped-up-by-congress


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is no longer any doubt in my mind that Obama is not a citizen. Who spends 1.4 million dollars to hide their birth certificate? Most who look at the birth certificate he presented say it is a fraud. Only the blind partisan deny it. I think Obama should be impeached and those who tried to take out the citizenship requirements should be remembered in history right along with people like Benedict Arnold. 
I have no doubt that Obama and other democrats are purposely undermining this nation. They ant to be like China, and they think they will be in charge. What a bunch of lowlifes.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I have stated before I am not a big fan of Obama but are you kidding me,still on the birther crap?If all this is in fact true why has there not been more legitimate big shots stepping in.Where are the boys from Texas,or all the big corperate types with the dollars and undeniable truth?If you want to discredit the democratic party this truth would do it.Maybe they are all involved and none of them want to change it.Trump spent his funds came up with what?Lots of talk but nothing other than a bunch of conspirocy theories.I will be the first to say you were right if anything ever comes out to prove this drivel.Until then we have incompitant idiots in DC playing chicken with our debt and that scares me more.I say let it rest unless somebody of prominance steps up with proof and those in Washington actually pay attention :beer: .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We should not have to look for proof. The constitutional requirement should be met by Obama proving that he is a legitimate candidate. He has not done it. I don't understand why he has not been forced to prove his eligibility. The reason he gets away with it is because of attitudes like yours gillbilly.



> still on the birther crap?


You see I can look at this statement and see your not taking it serious enough. First off you have fallen for the liberal term "birther". Liberals label and call names right away. Why don't they just prove Obama is constitutionally qualified? Simple right? I think the more resistance liberals and Obama show the more legitimate the question.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't expect the politicians of this country to try to prove this now.
If proven, it will be the biggest lie to ever come out of washington, and they ALL will be guilty of allowing it.

Unless the people rise up and engulf washington, in a sea of patriotism, demanding this country back, business as usual will prevail.
My personal belief is that all politicians lie and are only in their seat for the money and power. Anything that upsets their little utopia gets pushed off the table, buried and forgotten.

Wouldn't it be something if a date could be picked and a huge amount of AMERICANS descended upon washington to demand the return of this country to it's people?

Oops, do I hear a helicopter?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Oops, do I hear a helicopter?


Ya, no kidding.

Anyway, I don't understand why people are not upset. "Birther" for instance. Every time I hear that name I see an airhead that has no respect for our constitution. Our constitution is more important than Obama and his real of fake birth certificate. It isn't up to us to prove it's a fake, it's up to Obama to prove that it isn't. People just don't get that. When you go to get your Visa do you need to prove your a citizen, or is it up to the official at the site to prove you are not. Obama is violating our constitution either way. That's serious and the clowns who think they are witty don't get it.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

First let me say I do take the constitution serious.I may not interpret it the same as you but please do not question my patriotism.Now Plainsman you stated that" right away libs start labels and name calling" but in your first post here,before I said "birther crap",you used the terms" low lifes" and "blind partisans".Then after calling me on the birther phrase you proceed to use the terms" airhead" and" clowns".Is this a two wrongs make a right deal or do we change rules to fit our own needs?As for my"witty" attitude I try to lighten things up so take it with a grain of salt,hypersensitivity is suposed to be a liberal trait.As for the whole,  our president is not an American thing,show me undeniable legitimat proof.I say at this point it is up to someone else to prove him guilty.I think the phrase innocent until proven guilty shows up in a document somewhere.If that proof shows up I will be the first in line to say I was wrong,but until then we do have a few issues that need to be dealt with.When going for a visa or many other documents proof is needed,so to that question I ask did for all these years Obama use false ID and never get caught?Was this plot in place so long ago that a guy named Barrak Hussain Obama,would become the first illegal immigrant,muslim,black president at a time we are in a conflict with Iraq?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is no way to interpret the constitution that lets someone get past the rules required for being president. As for innocent until proven guilty that doesn't apply. We are not holding court, it's up to the person who wants to run that they meet the requirements. There is no other interpretation.
The term airhead was not used so much towards you as the fact that when you told us you use drugs it reminded me of college. The druggies there were always far left and looking for a free lunch. They *****ed about the establishment and mostly Viet Nam. They agreed with Jane Fonda. I have no idea if pot makes you an airhead or not, but it sure did them. They were not cool, they were just so drug brain dead they thought they were.
All of the constitution is serious business gillbilly, and not a buffet where you get to choose freedom of speech, but dump on the right to bear arms. 
Your post now sounds like it's coming from a serious man. Your post before sounded like it was coming from a drugged up airhead. I am not passing judgement on you, but I will pass judgement on what you say. I also will not fall for someone coming on here talking like a druggy, then calling me out for point it out. If you are a druggy you are an airhead. If it was just lightning it up as you say then your not, you just have a bad sense of humor on serious discussion. Don't chastise me for your failed baiting. That was your intent right? You strike me as another one of those liberals that think they are intellectual and conservatives are stupid. I hope I am wrong. It's not an accusation, it's more of a statement hoping for a response to tell me how it is. I'm not saying how it is, you tell me.
Drug use is illegal gillbilly, and I don't have any respect for those who use. If you find that offensive tough. This is one of those times I want to be wrong. Perhaps I was wrong when I took you serious. Which way is it? I don't want to be disrespectful, but if your not what I think don't lead me on. Don't present yourself as a drug using anti American.


> ?I know when me and my peeps smoke a nice fat blunt we bash the U.S.A


If I am wrong please accept my apology, and please don't' bait.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Was this plot in place so long ago


You know what is interesting is that the democrats tried to remove the requirement of citizenship six times since 2003.

http://visiontoamerica.org/2054/congres ... quirement/


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Plainsman,let me say I appreciate much of what you say.I do not try to bait/troll whatever term fits,I am sorry if it comes across that way, just trying to show a diff perspective.I am well past the collage years and my drug references were only in response to the previous posts.I enjoy reading others opinions and hope you and others will continue to respond when I post.As for the intellecual liberal thing I know what your sayin and I am far from that.I am about as blue collar as it gets and really not all that well educated.I will try not to come across as arrogant or baiting.Please understand that sometimes I am limited skills wise on the computer and may not have time to get my point across as well as I would like so I hurry just to reply.I know we will not agree on many issues but one thing I will say is we both love this country and want the best for all.Thanks for the post and know that I meant no disrespect.Heres to agreeing to disagree :beer: better have2 :beer:


----------

